# Church Organ needs a new home!



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

And now for something completely different.
Came across this kijiji ad. Any ambitious 
keyboard players out there?

Church Organ needs a new home! - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I might have to break it down a bit ,but I think I can get that in my truck.














Shoretyus? Can you lend me a hand? 
cheers, d.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

kksjur WOW! and WOW. kksjur


laristotle said:


> And now for something completely different.
> Came across this kijiji ad. Any ambitious
> keyboard players out there?
> Church Organ needs a new home! - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

OK.....just a couple more interesting trucks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If I had the space I would absolutely love a good pipe organ...or even a middling one. I was raised around everything from cheap electric organs to Hammonds to huge pipe organs. The digital reproductions on my Yamaha digital keyboard don't get very close to the real deal.

Note to self, buy a winning lottery ticket.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

And you think a 50 watt Fender will piss off the neighbours!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Virgil Fox, a direct to disc recording and a massive pipe organ in California somewhere.
The only album that has ever pooched my Cerwin Vega's.
Virgil Fox Toccata & Fugue in D minor Allen Touring Organ - YouTube and a better quality vid.
Toccata and Fugue in d minor BWV 565 - J.S. Bach - YouTube


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh yeah....I was pissin' off the neighbours!


----------

